# root tabs



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

Can anyone recomend some cheap root tabs. I cant justify spending all that on the Sea Chem ones.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Slow release ferilizer sold at Home D , CT..... I think it is Osmocote + , please try to search it on other thread.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics in Vancouver had some for around fifty cents each. Even with shipping, was cheaper than the lfs ones.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

I have made mine before using 16-16-16 slow release fertilizer then roll them in clay


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't think we have Osmocote here. The main two we have here are Miracle Gro Shake 'n Feed 19-6-12 and Smartcote 14-14-14 with micronutrients. Both have their pros and cons.

The micronutrients are a HUGE plus, but the Smartcote has a lot of Phosphate, which is a negative to most people, as it can easily lead to an algae problem if you don't have enough light. 

I'd say it depends on your setup (amount of light, tank size, how many fish), your substrate, and the plants you currently have and would like to have.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Antoine Doinel said:


> I don't think we have Osmocote here. The main two we have here are Miracle Gro Shake 'n Feed 19-6-12 and Smartcote 14-14-14 with micronutrients. Both have their pros and cons.
> 
> The micronutrients are a HUGE plus, but the Smartcote has a lot of Phosphate, which is a negative to most people, as it can easily lead to an algae problem if you don't have enough light.
> 
> I'd say it depends on your setup (amount of light, tank size, how many fish), your substrate, and the plants you currently have and would like to have.


sorry my mistake ,It is in the link that you gave me. The Barr Report...


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

No worries. It very well may be available here, and just hard to find.

In any case, this stuff is probably really easy to find now that gardening season is here. I saw both Miracle Gro and Smartcote at Walmart the other day.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

i buy my root tabs on ebay, seachem 40 pack for $17
i have a 100gal and 40 will last almost a year in my heavily planted tank...

how much are you willing to spend?


----------

